# Babies VS The Hand!!



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Not really, but it looks like a monster movie  This pic is already a week old; they are 3 weeks old now, almost all feathered out, eating seeds on their own, and using their wings to 'climb' if you know what i mean!  Right Hand Baby has very red feathers on shoulders, neck, and red checks, Left Hand Baby is all white just like momma. (Judging by the way one of the males carried on around RHB when it was on the floor while I cleaned the nest, it's a girl). No names yet, their little personalities have not made themselves known! They are docile and calm, and the quietest little squeakers, hardly squeaking at all. It made me wonder for a time if they were deaf, I'll keep trying to 'test' their hearing to be sure.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What cuties!! Must be "post baby picture" day........LOL
I just finished posting a bunch too.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WHAT CUTIES!!  That's a great picture!

Updated pics will be eagerly anticipated. They have a calm look about them and I hope their personalities stay that way.

Let us know what names you choose...

Hugs and Scritches

_Shi & Squeaks_


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Love the photo, they sure are bright eyed and very pretty, so white. 
I would love to see up date's as they grow since I have yet to have any baby pij's myself.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Snipes,

They are adorable. Are they white racers?

Margaret


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Margarret said:


> Snipes,
> 
> They are adorable. Are they white racers?
> 
> Margaret


These guys are real crosses! (What do you call something that is a bunch of things all mixed together?) Their daddy is half mookee, half tipler; the momma is half mookee, half roller. What to call them...? Hodge and Podge?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Snipes, Hodge and Podge sound good to me - whatever you call them is ok by me because it was love at first sight for me! Golly, they are adorable.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TheSnipes said:


> These guys are real crosses! (** What do you call something that is a bunch of things all mixed together?*) Their daddy is half mookee, half tipler; the momma is half mookee, half roller. What to call them...? Hodge and Podge?


* Heinz 57.  

They sure are cute.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They are absolut darlings.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Oh My Gosh! Those are adorable babies! Please keep those pictures coming!

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

So cute!!!! Attack of the Monster Hand!!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What beautiful babies!! The expression on RHB is adorable! Excellent photo showing the feathers sprouting. Looking forward to progress pictures!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

They are adorable! Updates?


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

*They grow so fast...! 3.5 weeks old...*

Here the little ones are with daddy, looking so proud:










And a family portrait..pardon our poop


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

they make a lovely family photo, all look so proud of themselves. I love the
way they hold their tail feathers so high.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh my, the entire family is gorgeous! The little solid white baby has such a sweet expression. I think you have some great entries into the photo contest. 

I'm jealous!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

LOVE your pictures, Snipes. Look forward to seeing more.  
Such a beautiful family.  

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Totally gorgeous birds, Snipes!

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't know how I missed this thread...yes I do...it must have been because of the "Green" seminar I was in this week. 
They are sooo cute and my additions will fit in nicely with the 'look' you have going on in your loft! Mine are just ...BIGGER.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What pretty little babies. They are so cute at this age. I've just spent about an hour out in my loft just sitting and watching about 20 that age on the floor.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like you may have some camera hogs? 
The whole family is beautiful! I would have never guessed there was mookee in them...except from maybe how the babies hold their tails. It makes them even more cute


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Their beaks are so pretty to me - pink and soft looking. I keep going back to the pictures because they are so precious.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

They are adorable! And the "tails up" give an added "cuteness" factor!

Love, Hugs and Scitches to the babies, proud parents AND human "caretakers!"

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

*Thank you *



MaryOfExeter said:


> Looks like you may have some camera hogs?
> The whole family is beautiful! I would have never guessed there was mookee in them...except from maybe how the babies hold their tails. It makes them even more cute


Thats funny you should say. Both the parents, sometimes when sitting at rest, have that mookee chest-out sort of posture? What the babies might have gotten is small stature and those soft smooth feathers from "Mookee Mama." They are very soft and fine. And a bit less fearful attitude maybe, the Mookees seem a tad friendlier. I am still not sure if white baby can hear.

Thanks for everyone's nice words. Any day now they will attempt their first flights, I'm sure. They were 4 weeks old yesterday.


----------



## pigeongirl21 (Mar 6, 2008)

lol, its so cute that one of them looks like daddy and the other looks like mommy!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Putting my vote in for "Hodge" and "Podge"... 

They sure are cute!!  

Shi


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Love those beautiful baby faces!!


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Well, they are out of the nest a couple weeks now. They fledged over a weekend and dad was so proud and protective of them as they ventured into the population at large. However, he would not permit them both back in at night. He allowed (barely) the larger colorful baby to rest in the nest but when the teency all white one came home it was attacked for it and pushed out. I felt so sad for it, that I would grab and cuddle it. So mean! For about 4-5 nights I brought them both in the house to sleep, so they would be warm and safe. What an abrupt transition for them. Yes the adults were preparing to lay again but my other pairs don't evict their babies so abruptly and completely. They just have to move to the far end.

Anyway, I have not gotten a decent pic of them together in the same frame even though they spend most of their time together. I think they are sisters. Their names are "Caramel" and "Cotton Dinky."


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

They are lovely youngsters, Snipes! Great names, too!

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Snipes, they are beautiful and I love their names. Caramel has lovely markings.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Snipes,

Those are beautiful babies. I love the names and those markings.

Margaret


----------

